
Impossible - raganwald
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/09/14/impossible.html
======
noonespecial
I never did like that particular management strategy. If you use the word
'impossible' to motivate your employees to accomplish what is merely difficult
to the point of improbable, what will you say when something comes along that
really _is_ impossible?

